# Swiss Military Style Watches



## Bobby D (Aug 15, 2006)

Sirs, great place you have here! I'm looking to expand my collection (of 1 watch!) with a hand wound mechanical, and am attracted to the 'swiss military style' watch sold by RLT. Can anyone give me a little info on these? To my untrained eye they appear very similar to the RLT military ltd. edition, a lovely watch though I prefer the sterile dial of the swiss models.

Many thanks, Bob.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Bob & welcome to the forum









A question similar to yours was discussed a few weeks ago, see the thread here..... Rlt Swiss Military Sms01&2


----------



## Bobby D (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for the link and the warm welcome! I had no joy with the search function, but the thread gave me the info I was looking for. Must confess, I'm getting more interested in wearing a watch with 'Made in England' on the dial, so the RLT's appealing more and more!

Bob.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You wont go wrong with a RLT Bob  ( I have 12 at last count







)

That design is a favorite of mine









Welcome to the forum, hope to see you here often


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Have to agree with jason, RLT is hard to beat, I have an RLT 69 and I think those swiss military ones Roy has got hold of have a very similar case. both use the eta movt and with the swiss one you can go auto if you require.

I do like the swiss mil but i'm drifting away from the sterile no name dials.

I think Mac has one of each, he'll be able to compare if you require.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Both the SMS and the RLT-69 are excellent watches but the `69 is worth the extra IMHO if for no other reasons then that it is a limited edition and has `Made In England` on the dial


----------

